# Mini Axiom - Tony the Slinger



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I received my *Mini Axiom* from Tony the Slinger today and I'm one happy camper. It's my first slingshot from Tony and I'm very happy with the slingshot and overall craftsmanship.  The *Mini Axiom* is a nice size for me and fits my hands perfectly. After banding up, my first twenty shots I went 9 for 10, left hand hold and 8 for 10 right hand hold at my GZK spinner.

Here is the *Mini Axiom* compared to my full size Axiom's I've made with top slots.









*If you wear small gloves, this is how it will fit your hand.*

























*Size comparison on top of full size Axiom*









*Here she is all banded up ** Thanks Tony!*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Really nice looking slingshot!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

So glad you like it! Enjoy!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Beautiful frame, so are your own builds. * :thumbsup: * You can shoot with either hand? Impressive. *


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats really nice looking. Looks like it will be insane to shoot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah the bilingual shooting is impressive. All three of those are awesome! I just seem to gravitate towards smaller frames. Good work Tony!!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Have to agree here too...recieved mine other day and love it!fits hand perfectly. Great work by Tony


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------

